
Baby is born in China four years after parents died in car crash - startupflix
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/apr/12/baby-is-born-in-china-four-years-after-parents-died-in-car-crash
======
oicu812
From the photo [1] of the grandparents, they appear to be in their early
fifties, so they are not elderly, frail or incapable of raising this baby. In
Chinese culture, grandparents often take care of the children until the
teenage years while the parents are working long hours, so there will be no
Western-style stigma of having grandparents care for the child. I think it's a
caring decision that they made to have the baby instead of destroying the
embryo.

[1]
[http://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2141048/baby-...](http://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/2141048/baby-
born-four-years-after-chinese-parents-death-road-crash)

------
BartBoch
This will destroy the kid's future life. Very selfish of grandparents imo.

~~~
EliRivers
On the other hand, it will create the kid's life. The opposite of destroying
it.

~~~
BartBoch
An embryo that was not meant to exist after the parent's death, the life that
most likely is ought to live in a pathology of his grandparent's needs. The
frozen embryo belonged to parents. There should be no other person/relative
able to decide what to do with it.

~~~
seba_dos1
As much as the grandparent's behavior might be selfish, there's no such thing
as "not meant to exist". If the car crash happened right after the birth,
would it be more "meant to exist"? By whom, the now-dead parents? Why does it
matter?

Actually, to the contrary, the parents originally meant this life to exist.
Somebody then explicitly still meant this life to exist even despite of the
difficulties of the original parents being dead.

~~~
BartBoch
Exactly - THE PARENTS. Look at this bit: "they will tell him his parents are
overseas" \- they will mentally destroy this kid.

The embryo was his parents, not grandparents. There was no actual will
granting them control over that. They just decided to claim it anyway.

~~~
magic_beans
Literally the next paragraph: “We will tell him when he’s older.”

The overseas lie is just for when he’s young. As soon as he’s old enough to
understand, the grandparents will tell him.

~~~
BartBoch
And this makes it right? What right do they have to create this situation?
Care to explain?

~~~
magic_beans
Do you also believe infertile couples should be barred from fertility
treatments? Or that disabled people, poor people, or single people have no
right to reproduce?

These grandparents were grieving, but that doesn’t mean they won’t be fit to
raise their grandchild.

In the end, the court decided these grandparents DID have the right to a
grandchild. Your opinion or mine doesn’t matter.

~~~
BartBoch
Apples to oranges. I never said or tried to imply that - it is your words.

I clearly implied that the issue here is, that grandparents took the embryo,
hired a woman to give birth to it with no will or blessing from their kids.
The embryo was not theirs to decide and people that could make this decision
were dead.

